# Columbia Repticon and Frog Meet!



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Invitation is a little vague. The frog meet will be at my home in Lexington, SC. It is about eight miles from where the Columbia Repticon is being held. I hope to see you there!


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Wife and I will be out of town next week for a much needed vacation. Please do not panic if I am slow to respond.  

Cheers -


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Update and reminder: Well, we just made it back safe and sound. Pics are coming! Also, if anyone interested attending our little get together please shoot me a PM or email.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

For those that may be driving pretty far, here is a link to a Hotel located a few a blocks from our home. 

Also, here are a few things I will have to offer.
Varadero froglets and tads
Patricia tads
Spingtail Cultures
Adult Female Amazonicus
Adult Iquitos Vent (Probable Female)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Kris, I believe I recruited a few more for the frog meet. Should be a good showing. 

If anyone else is interested in joining us please feel free to shoot me a PM. The frog meets says it starts at 5pm Saturday the 5th, but feel free to come by anytime that afternoon.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll be there and I'll have about 10 mint terribilis juvies. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.

Kevin


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Okay, looks like this thing is going to happen! I have been emailing people with the schedule and location info. If I missed you or you have any other questions please shoot me a PM or email me at eric.l.snyder(at)gmail.com

See you Saturday!!


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

T-minus four more days and counting.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in some El Dorados? I have 2 that are 5 months and look like a pair (hard to tell with pums, though) and 1 that is 7 months old and appears to be a female (body shape and no calling).

Maybe I'll bring them anyway. Once people see them, they won't be able to resist


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Definitely bring them! I am very interested. I just need to work on freeing up some space in the frog room before then.

Kevin


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Rather than chase them around for new pics, here's a thread about them 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/58875-my-pumilio-el-dorado.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How about an 0.0.1 Super Blue? I think it's male but I've not observed any calling. He was housed with another, believed to be male (I did see what I think was calling from this one, once), but they seemed to be stressing each other out and were recently separated. 

He's the pretty teal one in this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/64331-sex-my-super-blues.html


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Bring what you can. I am sure someone would take "him" off your hands. If you could bring some isopods as well, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I was really hoping to get to this but have to tear up the frog room yet again as I have frogs coming in next week. Easier to add a rack now and push some tanks around. (Does this EVER end?)

Would someone please be so kind as to take some pics so I can put faces with the names of my regional froggy brethren?

Eric, really hoping you host another get together this spring. Sincerest thanks for opening your home to folks and for the invitation. Really wish we could be there.

John


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

No, it never ends!  What are you adding to your collection, the Chazuta? They are great frogs! You will love them.

It is too bad you cannot attend, but we will be sure to take a ton of pics for everyone. 

Cheers - Eric 



Zoomie said:


> I was really hoping to get to this but have to tear up the frog room yet again as I have frogs coming in next week. Easier to add a rack now and push some tanks around. (Does this EVER end?)
> 
> Would someone please be so kind as to take some pics so I can put faces with the names of my regional froggy brethren?
> 
> ...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The Super Blue is spoken for. I'm still bringing the El Dorados. 

See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

eazyezcape said:


> No, it never ends!  What are you adding to your collection, the Chazuta? They are great frogs! You will love them.
> 
> It is too bad you cannot attend, but we will be sure to take a ton of pics for everyone.
> 
> Cheers - Eric


The Chazutas come in this week but that's only one issue. The frog room has just a path in and out. Wood, tanks, tad cups, and tons of fishing gear litter the floor. (Do you have any idea how tough it is is to get a melano on a hook ? ) To make it worse, I'll have tads coming out of the water and there is just no room for 64 quart sterilites. Adding 8 ten gallons for froglet tanks. Measurements are tight so pray that I dont end up with just four.

I need better storage in order to clean my land of pigdom up. Have to clear the floor space first. The only way to do so is to install a second rack and one of those storage cabinets. Even Mrs Zoomie agreed that a second rack was a must.

Oh and to add to the mayhem, I have two more 18 x 18 x 24 Exos on the kitchen table waiting for BG's.

I took some pics of the mess prior to the clean up. I'll take some pics of the process. It will remain a small collection, but hopefully, no longer look like a building scheduled for demo.

Mrs. Zoomie and I are bummed that we couldn't attend. We wish you all a great weekend and hope that everyone goes home with somethiing shiny that makes them smile! We promise we will make the next one, beg, borrow, or steal.

John and Cory


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Today is the day! Feel free to join us if you are in the area. If you PM me I will be able to check messages while out and about. See everyone else this afternoon.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you Mr and Mrs eazyezcape! Lovely home, tremendous food, beautiful frogs, goofy dogs and one weird cat. And poor Rocky 

We ate lots of delicious food and then we hung out in the frog room, as expected. Gawked at Eric's frog tanks, and swapped frogs and bugs. 

Oh, here's some good news for you young frog nerds. Eazyezcape and khoff both had beautiful women with them and the beautiful women like frogs! There is hope for the rest of you 

Here are some pics:


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

frogface said:


> Thank you Mr and Mrs eazyezcape! Lovely home, tremendous food, beautiful frogs, goofy dogs and one weird cat. And poor Rocky
> 
> We ate lots of delicious food and then we hung out in the frog room, as expected. Gawked at Eric's frog tanks, and swapped frogs and bugs.
> 
> ...



What about us frog nerd-etts? Lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

rain dart said:


> What about us frog nerd-etts? Lol


We aren't so lucky


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome pics ! Thought about the meet all day as I cussed for hours, siliconing cork bark for BG's. 

EZ, it appears that we are kindrid spirits after seeing your shelf full of spring water bottles ! 

Glad everyone had a great time.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks you everyone for coming! I hope everyone had a good time. I will try to convince the wife to do this again next year. 










From left to right: Frogface, khoff, Grrobscene, Eazyezcape, jcgso, DFlorian


Snyder Family Frog Room


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah.. Thank you. Thanks you... sheesh. 

BTW: Nice cupcake hiding skills, Doug.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I just moved so I haven't been on the site in awhile, bummed I missed out on this! I didn't even realize there was a show nearby until Saturday afternoon =( Thank you for the invite, though! Looks like I missed out on a really good time.

Hey frogface, were there any cute security guards at this show?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope. The only cute girls were at Eric's house. 

The people running this show were really umm (thinking of a board appropriate word), grouchy. I got there around 4:15 and the doors closed at 5. They asked for my 10 bucks. I said "you want the full amount? It's over in 45 minutes and I just drove in from out of town." The guy said "well you should have gotten up earlier, then." Then they actually started kicking us out at 4:50. 

It was much more pleasant at the after party.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

It was great to get a bunch of us together. I am hoping maybe we can do something like this again next year. 

I ended up getting isos from frogface and four Vittatus from dflorian. 
I also traded a few mints for mints with Khoff. He has gorgeous little guys.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I really love the second picture, the one with just khoff and J. That's the way a fella looks at his girl when he's already purchasing 3 frogs and she says "can we get some of these too?"


----------

